# Shipping Label Printers



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I can get my hands on two used 4x6 thermal label printers...both craigslist sellers price is about the same, and both below $50 

One is an LP2844 

One is a ZP450

The ZP450 is close by, maybe 5 miles

The LP2844 is about 50 miles, one way. (across town) 

Is the LP2844 superior enough to drive that far of the price is the same? 


AND...

I will also want to start printing USPS postage labels (Domestic, 1st class, Priority, Parcel Post). 

Who has a preference for one of the postage services?? endicia.com or stamps.com

I will probably also be adding a dymo 450duo for this purpose. 


So:

To print 4x6 UPS & USPS labels I am looking at an LP2844 or a ZP450

Then the Dymo for postage labels, and what service to use?

Thx.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

jiarby said:


> I can get my hands on two used 4x6 thermal label printers...both craigslist sellers price is about the same, and both below $50
> 
> One is an LP2844
> 
> ...


Honestly, stick with the Zebra LP2844 (its a pain if you have Vista 64bit or Window 7) this is an old thermal printer it took me several hours to get it running on my Vista 64bit.

I also have a DYMO 450 and DYMO 4XL that I used with Endicia. Since we got busier they both just couldn't cut it anymore and I am now using the Zebra exclusively for Stamps and Endicia.

I wish I could use the Zebra for UPS labels but haven't found the right plug in for UPS on my 64bit. 

The DYMO 450 was suppose to work with stamps.com but they never could get mine to work I don't know if its because I purchased the DYMO through Endicia or not but it wouldn't work with STAMPS.

But if you get the Zebra there is no need to get the DYMO it can do it all.. or at least its suppose to. I hope to find the right plug in for UPS very soon. 

Also, you can get free UPS 4 x6 labels through your UPS account. 

Hope this helps


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I made the deal.... had to move fast, picked up the ZP450 that was 5 miles away for $25. 

Installing now on Win7 x64. Let you know how it goes. 

Do I have to change rolls to print postage with the 450??

I kinda really wanted the LP2844, but this was so cheap and 5 minutes from my house I had to go with it. If it sucks I can always sell it for what I have in it.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, that's the same one I have .. I used the LP2844 drivers to install it. 

Postage Stamps... Yes you need change or with Stamps.com you can use your inkjet

First Class, Priority, Express, Parcel Post , International First Class/ Priority and Media Mail no.. you can use it all that printer. 

I think with International Express you need your ink jet because of the customs paperwork.

Go to your UPS account and order #0177400801 4 x 6 labels.. 

please let me know if you get UPS to work.. I have tried everything..


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I just installed the Seagull x64 driver.... prints fine from windows. Have not gone into Shipping Assistant yet.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

UPS ?? I have the Seagull driver.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Haven't got there yet... will keep posting if/when a good label comes out!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I printed this one using the UPS Shipping Manager in Quickbooks. 
I ship UPS mostly from Quickbooks.

In Shipping Manager Settings, Printers, I selected Eltron/LP2844

This is the TEST label


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks, I will try that tomorrow..


----------

